# SF Flashes



## Marauder06 (Aug 12, 2013)

A friend of the family, career SF, gave me the plaque I'm holding in the picture below before I left for college 20+ years ago.  IIRC, these are all the SF/related units he served in over the course of his career.   I recently reconnected with him over the Internet (thanks Facebook!) and sent him this picture of me (and my youngest) holding the plaque before I take it in to my office.

 Anyone name all of the flashes?


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 12, 2013)

2nd SFG(A) is definitely in there........


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 12, 2013)

You look a little jaundiced.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 12, 2013)

... but I'm happy!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 12, 2013)

Concur, it may be the lighting or you're liver may have failed....


NO CLUE, SWIC, 1st SFG, 11th SFG, 46th SF Co, 10th SFG

9th SFG, 10th SFG Old school, 7th SFG, 8th SFG, 5th SFG in Vietnam, NO CLUE


Had to look them up, First is SF training, Last is 22nd SF Aviation....?


----------



## Confederate Son (Aug 12, 2013)

Awesome plaque Mara. I only know the obvious one. I will now drop.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Aug 12, 2013)

Edit:^^ SpongeBob my have gotten everything right.   

I'll bite (Google is my friend  LOL!)...
(L-R, Top to Bottom)
1.  Special Operations School
2.  John F. Kennedy Special Warfare School
3.  1st Special Forces Grp
4.  11th Special Forces Grp
5.  46th Special Forces Co
6.  10th Special Forces Grp
7.  105th Military Intelligence
8.  ?
9.  7th Special Forces Grp
10. ?
11. 5th Special Forces Grp (Vietnam)
12. ?


----------



## AWP (Aug 12, 2013)

The last one, the orange and blue, is from the 22nd Aviation Detachment (Special Forces)/ 22nd Special Forces Aviation Detachment/ 22nd Special Warfare Aviation Detachment. It is listed as any of the above depending on what website you're on.

http://www.soc.mil/ARSOAC/ARSOAChomepage.html



> The 22nd SWAD activated in March 1962 at Fort Bragg, N.C: In June 1962 the unit was reorganized and redesignated as 22nd Aviation Detachment (Special Forces). The unit supported 5th Special Forces Group (Airborne), 7th SFG (Airborne), U.S. Army Special Warfare School, and the 1st and 13th Psychological Warfare Battalions. The detachment was inactivated in December 1963.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 13, 2013)

TheSiatonist said:


> Edit:^^ SpongeBob my have gotten everything right.
> 
> I'll bite (Google is my friend  LOL!)...
> (L-R, Top to Bottom)
> ...


#8 is 1st Bn, 10SFG (Bad Tolz, GE)


----------



## x SF med (Aug 13, 2013)

#1 is actually the old IMA patch
#8 is 10th SFG(A) Fwd (so SOWT is right, since Fwd is 1/10)...  also used for Det B


----------



## ProPatria (Aug 13, 2013)

That's a sweet plaque.


----------



## Poccington (Aug 13, 2013)

Jesus that's one helluva career he must have had.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 13, 2013)

He was in 5th Group with my dad and he was in 10th Group when my family lived in Germany, but I don't think he was ever in a Guard/Reserve Group, and I don't recall him being in an aviation unit.  Maybe the flashes have some other significance.  I'll ask him.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Nice  plaquue ! A little color on the grey walls always welcomed .


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 13, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> He was in 5th Group with my dad and he was in 10th Group when my family lived in Germany, but I don't think he was ever in a Guard/Reserve Group, and I don't recall him being in an aviation unit.  Maybe the flashes have some other significance.  I'll ask him.


Guard/Reserve units used to have Active Duty advisors, most of those positions were converted to AGR slots during the Clinton era.


----------

